# Nice charge on a Winters day.



## Admin (Feb 13, 2017)

Daisymini's new solar panels are giving a nice charge for a cold Winters morning.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 13, 2017)

Been very nice and clear (over here too)  Batteries are almost fully charged.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 13, 2017)

Admin said:


> Daisymini's new solar panels are giving a nice charge for a cold Winters morning.
> 
> View attachment 50756


That's only 6 amp more than mine.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 13, 2017)

Admin said:


> Daisymini's new solar panels are giving a nice charge for a cold Winters morning.
> 
> View attachment 50756


That's only 6 amp more than mine.

:cool1:


----------



## oppy (Feb 13, 2017)

molly 2 said:


> That's only 6 amp more than mine.
> 
> :cool1:



Is that sort of like 12 amp?????


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2017)

Admin said:


> Daisymini's new solar panels are giving a nice charge for a cold Winters morning.
> 
> View attachment 50756



HEY, That's really good !, Brilliant in fact.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 13, 2017)

Nesting Zombie said:


> HEY, That's really good !, Brilliant in fact.



It should be,you can't see the roof of Sue's van as it's covered in solar panels.:lol-053:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 13, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> It should be,you can't see the roof of Sue's van as it's covered in solar panels.:lol-053:



Lol, Well with a return like that today, it might have been worth it !.... Let's hope it gets even better as the month gets on.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 13, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> It should be,you can't see the roof of Sue's van as it's covered in solar panels.:lol-053:



Good insulation too - keeps the sun off the roof!


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like you did a great job Phil . well done


----------



## IanH (Feb 13, 2017)

Impressive, more than 6A more than mine!
Mind telling me the installed wattage?? (Mine is 100w)

Both my starter and leisure batteries are full, even at this time of year, but, of course, we're not really using them, just keeping them full


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 13, 2017)

My service & start batterys well up to with the clear blue skys the last few days,running 200w solar into two 100ah batterys.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 13, 2017)

Best we've managed of late was weekend before last up in Derbyshire .....


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 13, 2017)

IanH said:


> Impressive, more than 6A more than mine!
> Mind telling me the installed wattage?? (Mine is 100w)
> 
> Both my starter and leisure batteries are full, even at this time of year, but, of course, we're not really using them, just keeping them full


 50 w at the mo


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 14, 2017)

That BM-2 looks good iceman. Ordered one, £119 on eBay. The voltmeter in our van is just a cheap analogue meter.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 14, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> That BM-2 looks good iceman. Ordered one, £119 on eBay. The voltmeter in our van is just a cheap analogue meter.



I've been very impressed so far... and looking forward to sunnier times so I can actually see what's going back into the batteries lol


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2017)

IanH said:


> Impressive, more than 6A more than mine!
> Mind telling me the installed wattage?? (Mine is 100w)
> 
> Both my starter and leisure batteries are full, even at this time of year, but, of course, we're not really using them, just keeping them full



350 watts connected to a Ring RSCDC30 RSCDC30 | DC/DC Battery SmartCharger | SmartChargePro


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> That BM-2 looks good iceman. Ordered one, £119 on eBay. The voltmeter in our van is just a cheap analogue meter.



Volt amps to 100ah meter ebay under 4 bucks 142060957342.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 14, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Volt amps to 100ah meter ebay under 4 bucks 142060957342.



Doesnt do half the stuff the BM2 does though... ;-)


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Doesnt do half the stuff the BM2 does though... ;-)



What more do you need to know or do.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 14, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Doesnt do half the stuff the BM2 does though... ;-)



Please enlighten me, I can't see that it actually 'does' anything, other than provide information.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 14, 2017)

Gives you a fairly accurate indication of charge going in and estimated time to being fully charged... and same for time to discharge depending on the load at anyone time.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Gives you a fairly accurate indication of charge going in and estimated time to being fully charged... and same for time to discharge depending on the load at anyone time.



I have more things in life to get on with never mind clock watching,but to each there own.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 14, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Volt amps to 100ah meter ebay under 4 bucks 142060957342.



I don't do Chinese tat. My van was expensive and the things I put on it are high quality and look factory fitted. In fact factory fitted is my motto  thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 14, 2017)

Speaking of Chinese Tat I wonder where the BM 2 is made

Alf




Fletch6 said:


> I don't do Chinese tat. My van was expensive and the things I put on it are high quality and look factory fitted. In fact factory fitted is my motto  thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## hotrats (Feb 14, 2017)

Admin said:


> Daisymini's new solar panels are giving a nice charge for a cold Winters morning.
> 
> View attachment 50756



What set up do you have please? Hope to get solar fitted in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## hotrats (Feb 14, 2017)

Admin said:


> 350 watts connected to a Ring RSCDC30 RSCDC30 | DC/DC Battery SmartCharger | SmartChargePro



Oops thankyou.


----------



## exwindsurfer (Feb 14, 2017)

I managed 7.5amp with 400 watts of solar lol


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 14, 2017)

.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 14, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> I typically get 2.25a from my 40w Bosch panel, measured with my clamp meter, it's free standing and the output shoots up when you point it at the sun compared to being flat.



I presume that is in midsummer at around midday in sunny conditions?


----------



## colinm (Feb 14, 2017)

With that charge in mid feb are you going to be supplying the national grid come summer?


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> I don't do Chinese tat. My van was expensive and the things I put on it are high quality and look factory fitted. In fact factory fitted is my motto  thanks for the suggestion though


99% of every thing you buy comes out of china no mater what name is on it,and that includes most electrical and trim fittings within your pride & joy.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2017)

Alf said:


> Speaking of Chinese Tat I wonder where the BM 2 is made
> 
> Alf



China ,Alf.


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Volt amps to 100ah meter ebay under 4 bucks 142060957342.



That won't work as it does not include a shunt. I have tried a couple of these type of cheap meters before, and they are inaccurate.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2017)

Admin said:


> That won't work as it does not include a shunt. I have tried a couple of these type of cheap meters before, and they are inaccurate.



Thanks for the info,prob have to add a shunt but if inaccurate i will give them a by ball.
I have 2 of these volt meters fitted to my van,one for engine batt the other for service batt and they do all im asking for.


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2017)

Edina said:


> Please enlighten me, I can't see that it actually 'does' anything, other than provide information.



The BM-2 (and BM-1) are made by NASA Marine.

The instrument (which is calibrated) not only gives accurate voltage and current reading, but also has a battery charge percentage gauge.
The clever bit is that when the battery is fully charged the monitor calculates how much energy has been used and then how much is being returned to the battery. This way it is able more precisely predict the usable energy that the batteries can provide, or how much is needed to recharge them. The monitor actually learns the unique characteristics of your batteries. 

Yes this is just information, but it allows people to better use the energy they have available whilst off grid.


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2017)

Alf said:


> Speaking of Chinese Tat I wonder where the BM 2 is made
> 
> Alf


 It was designed and is manufactured in England.

http://jgtech.com/pdf/Clipper BM1+BM2.pdf


----------



## Admin (Feb 14, 2017)

hotrats said:


> What set up do you have please? Hope to get solar fitted in the next couple of weeks.



This was fitted to Daisymini's motorhome. She has two 175w (350w total at 23v) solar panels (£66.37 each + delivery from Bimble Solar) and a Ring RSCDC30 combined Battery to battery charger and MPPT solar controller.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 14, 2017)

Admin said:


> It was designed and is manufactured in England.
> 
> http://jgtech.com/pdf/Clipper BM1+BM2.pdf



Beat me to it..... 
not that there is anything wrong with Chinglese made stuff... 

Where are most folks electronics made???  or the components inside... 
What ACTUALLY  matters is does it do what it's supposed to...


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 14, 2017)

A lot of boats i work on have clipper or nasa stuff in them,manly fish finders and depth sounders.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 15, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> I presume that is in midsummer at around midday in sunny conditions?



Anytime really, even in winter it makes over 2amps but it has to be propped right up facing the sun. The van is garaged in the winter so I open the back door and stand it there.
With the new meter I'll be able to see when the amps start dropping off and when it needs moving. It will also show what the alternator is putting in and there's even a connection to monitor the engine battery voltage.

I've got nothing against quality stuff made in China, but a lot of it is cheap rubbish.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 15, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> Anytime really, even in winter it makes over 2amps but it has to be propped right up facing the sun. The van is garaged in the winter so I open the back door and stand it there.
> With the new meter I'll be able to see when the amps start dropping off and when it needs moving. It will also show what the alternator is putting in and there's even a connection to monitor the engine battery voltage.
> 
> I've got nothing against quality stuff made in China, but a lot of it is cheap rubbish.



A 40 watt solar panel has a maximum output of around 2.4 Amps,this is in ideal conditions,ie. midsummer with the sun high in the sky.BSP4012 40 Watt Solar Panel | ChargingChargers.com

It will struggle to produce even 0.5 amps in the depths of winter with a weak sun that is low in the sky.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 15, 2017)

wakk44 said:


> A 40 watt solar panel has a maximum output of around 2.4 Amps,this is in ideal conditions,ie. midsummer with the sun high in the sky.BSP4012 40 Watt Solar Panel | ChargingChargers.com
> 
> It will struggle to produce even 0.5 amps in the depths of winter with a weak sun that is low in the sky.



It's going to be sunny tomorrow.. watch this space...


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 15, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> It's going to be sunny tomorrow.. watch this space...



There is no way a 40 watt solar panel will produce 2 amps in winter in the UK,if you are getting that then your measuring equipment is either faulty or inaccurate.The best way to measure output from a solar panel is to connect an ammeter in the circuit in series.(be careful not to short anything).



An important point to consider is the SOC of the leisure battery,it needs to be accepting a charge from the regulator to accurately measure the solar panel output.

For anyone thinking of installing a 40 watt solar panel be aware that you will only get the maximum 2.4 A/H from it in the summer,in winter it can't be relied upon to produce any meaningful current.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 15, 2017)

.


----------



## Admin (Feb 15, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> Not talking about averages, what I meant was the clamp meter shows 2 amps flowing when the sun hits it square on. We'll find out tomorrow anyway, I've got my Sunday best Fluke 112 meter (made in USA lol) which I'll wire in series, clamp meter and there's also an amperage readout on the solar charger.
> When the panel lies flat, I agree the output is much much lower.



When you take the amp reading also take the volts reading. Without both we won't be able to work out the watts.


----------



## martinmartin (Feb 15, 2017)

Admin said:


> This was fitted to Daisymini's motorhome. She has two 175w (350w total at 23v) solar panels (£66.37 each + delivery from Bimble Solar) and a Ring RSCDC30 combined Battery to battery charger and MPPT solar controller.



Hi,that price seems a bargain if they are new,Bimble sell a lot panels that are second hand which I personally wouldnt use as their output diminishes with age,its said by about 50% at ten years old.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 16, 2017)

.


----------



## daisymini (Feb 16, 2017)

My panels were putting out 3.4 amps at 9.30 am this morning in a dull cloudy Newark.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 16, 2017)

My panel produces absolutely nothing when cloudy, even in Spain in June. Never has done.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 16, 2017)

daisymini said:


> My panels were putting out 3.4 amps at 9.30 am this morning in a dull cloudy Newark.



Couldn't you sleep? :lol-053:


----------



## daisymini (Feb 16, 2017)

Edina said:


> Couldn't you sleep? :lol-053:



I'm always up early! It's the rest of them that are lazy lol


----------



## The laird (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi sue,just wondered how you were coping with the accommodation change?
Bet it's like a new lease o life for you.
Hope you get many trouble free miles ,all the very best
Regards Gordon


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 17, 2017)

.


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 17, 2017)

I had 7.2 amps charge at midday  out of my 300 watts worth of solar panels


----------



## Rocketramo (Feb 17, 2017)

*Wind*



Admin said:


> Daisymini's new solar panels are giving a nice charge for a cold Winters morning.
> 
> View attachment 50756



Has anybody thought about wind power at this time of year. I have a roof mounted wind generator and that will give 5 to 6 amps on a good day


----------



## chrismilo (Feb 17, 2017)

Rocketramo said:


> Has anybody thought about wind power at this time of year. I have a roof mounted wind generator and that will give 5 to 6 amps on a good day



Had a Rutland 915 on a previous camper it was too noisy was supposed to slow down or turn off in gales it didn't 
I had to get out sometimes in middle of the night and take it down  I had to take it down every time I moved 
For the extra power I got wasn't  worth it even though I was full timing on Brighton seafront
I would go for more solar panels & or a battery to battery charger


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 17, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> BM-2 monitor came today, just finished fitting it, and I must say it's a top job  looks factory fitted.
> I needed a 200 amp crimp so I made one out of a piece of flattened inch and 1/8th pipe and soldered the 2 cables in. Better than anything you could buy and crimp on. It's working great and I've connected the engine battery positive so it can monitor that.
> Still overcast today





They are a Kwality bit of kit IMHO ....nice to be able to keep an eye on things .


----------



## maingate (Feb 17, 2017)

Rocketramo said:


> Has anybody thought about wind power at this time of year. I have a roof mounted wind generator and that will give 5 to 6 amps on a good day


 
I had a Rutland 514 wind turbine for a few years. Its output was quite low but it is surprising how many windy days we get in the UK. Mine was on a freestanding tower about 4.5 metres high, with 4 guy ropes (we regularly use C&CC THS). It is not ideal when wilding, although I have lashed it to a suitable strong post (or similar, including traffic signs ).


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 17, 2017)

.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 18, 2017)

Well, Solar Panel installations should be Busy today !, Lovely Day for Power Harvesting.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 18, 2017)

The sun's got it's hat on at last!

Readings taken at 2pm by three different meters range from 1.9 to 2.2 amps, one meter is brand new.

The usual problem with using solar in the winter isn't that the sun is low in the sky... it's that the panels are nearly always flat on the van roof.


----------



## Fletch6 (Feb 20, 2017)

.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2017)

So,, How are the Solar Panels doing !. Any more readings ?.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Feb 21, 2017)

Fletch6 said:


> We were parked next to a German guy at a Spanish aire a couple of years ago, he stayed away from home for months on end and never had hook up. We went up on the roof and propped his 3 panels up to face the sun. I didn't ask if he made the props himself or if they were commercially available but was a great idea. Has anybody seen proppable panels? I've been thinking about mounting mine on the roof but to get it to face the sun properly would be quite a mechanical feat. But flat on the roof is a waste of a panel outside summer.



What you need is a sun tracking solar panel................Oyster SamY Solar Plus Motorised Solar Panel For Sale at The Oyster Centre

At that price I'd sooner get on the roof and prop them up.:rolleyes2:


----------

